
Mozilla announces ban on Firefox extensions containing obfuscated code - snaky
https://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-announces-ban-on-firefox-extensions-containing-obfuscated-code/
======
parliament32
Pretty hypocritical considering they're fine with obfuscated blobs running DRM
(EME).

------
drenvuk
Looks like wasm will start to be the default then.

~~~
jraph
From the article:

> We will continue to allow minified, concatenated, or otherwise machine-
> generated code as long as the source code is included.

If I understand correctly, Wasm will be allowed as long as the original source
code is provided.

~~~
londons_explore
Unless Mozilla runs build bots for these extensions, it will be impossible to
prove that the compiled code and the uncompiled code match.

